# Interneteinwahl...bin ich doof?



## Slizzzer (3. November 2002)

Moin!

Hab mal Suse 8.0 installiert und erfreulicherweise wurde auch meine gesamte Hardware fehlerfrei erkannt! So weit so gut!

Nun versuche ich ins Internet zu gelangen. Versucht habe ich das mit k-internet und dem Mozilla-Browser unter KDE 3.0.

Da der Provider richtig im Yast-Menü eingestellt ist und auch im kinternet angezeigt wird, wundert mich, dass der Browser keine Seiten aufrufen kann.
Soweit ich das sehe kann ich im Browser auch nix einstellen, was die Verbindung angeht so wie im IE unter Windoof.
Was kann da falsch laufen?
Das Logprotokoll gibt immer die Meldung warten auf CONNECT aus.

Übrigends versuche ich per ISDN (Fritzcard 2.0) ins Internet zu gehen.


----------



## melmager (12. November 2002)

mal ne gegenfrage:

wenn du als root drin bist und machts
ein lsmod

listet er dir unteranderem capi und capiutil auf?

wenn nein fehlt dir die capi von avm

kann man dort runtersaugen


----------



## Slizzzer (13. November 2002)

Danke! Hat sich schon erledigt!
Ich mußte die DNS-Server meines Providers von Hand eintragen.
Die Yast-Konfiguration ist eben noch nicht absolut perfekt.


----------

